# Where the heck is C-Sec Academy?!?



## MrAlex

Argh this is becoming so annoying. I cannot find the C-Sec academy. Can anyone show it to me specifically on a map? I'm trying to find Wrex, but I've already killed Fist. This is ridiculous, the C-Sec academy isn't shown anywhere on the map and I can't find Wrex either :|


----------



## JFuss

I think its where the elevator to Normandy's Docking bay is.
It's been a while since I've played ME so I'm not certain.


----------



## MrAlex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JFuss*
> 
> I think its where the elevator to Normandy's Docking bay is.
> It's been a while since I've played ME so I'm not certain.


I accidentally stumbled upon it, but thanks a lot for that map, it'll help greatly.


----------

